# The Crown in the Heather (Historical Fiction)



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

_The Crown in the Heather, The Bruce Trilogy: Book I_, is now available on Kindle, as well as in paperback.

The Crown in the Heather (The Bruce Trilogy)









Here's the product description:

"In 1290, Scotland is without a king. Two families - the Bruces and the Balliols - vie for the throne.

Robert the Bruce is in love with Elizabeth de Burgh, the daughter of an adherent of the ruthless Longshanks, King of England. In order to marry her and not give up his chances of someday becoming King of Scots, Robert must abandon his rebel ways and bide his time as Longshanks' vassal.

But Edward, Longshanks' heir, doesn't trust the opportunistic Scotsman and vows to one day destroy him. While quietly plotting his rebellion, Robert is betrayed by one of his own and must flee Longshanks' vengeance.

Aided by the unlikely brilliance of the soft-spoken young nobleman, James Douglas, Robert battles for his throne. Victory, though, is never certain and Robert soon learns that keeping his crown may mean giving up that which he loves most-his beloved Elizabeth."











And here's the YouTube trailer for _The Crown in the Heather_: 




Thanks to all those taking a peek!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Gemini, and congratulations on your book! It looks like you've been around a little while at least, but I think (?) this is your first book thread so you've earned our usual welcome letter!

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Don't forget to bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Very cool trailer, N. Gemini. The scenery is gorgeous! Like your title, too. Maybe you could get Amazon to suggest a pairing with the Outlander series


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

That would be cool, Christina. I think Buy X, Get Y costs though, doesn't it?  It would be even better if gobs of people bought our books simultaneously. Then it would be free.  

I actually have a friend whose book, very similar to Gabaldon's, just got picked up for a 2 book deal with Berkeley.  Won't be available until 2012, unfortunately.

Thanks so much for the compliments on the trailer. I had the music picked out ages ago and it stuck with me.  Just needed to find the time to learn MovieMaker and put the trailer together.  I could waste days doing that - it was a blast!


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Cool trailer. Sounds like a great story. I will check it out 

Sandy


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks, Sandy!

New blog post today on Robert and Elizabeth Bruce: A Love Story

http://ngeminisasson.blogspot.com/2010/08/robert-and-elizabeth-bruce-love-story.html

Also, if you'd like a chance to win a signed paperback copy of _The Crown in the Heather_, it's scheduled for a review and giveaway from Aug. 8th-10th at Historical Novel Review. I don't see a banner up yet, but I'll pop back here when the giveaway begins.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Today's featured author at the Indie Spotlight is

Tuesday: N. Gemini Sasson - The Crown in the Heather

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Come up and read and leave a comment.

Edward C. Patterson
& Gregory B. Banks


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Just a quick thanks to Greg and Edward at The Indie Spotlight and also Historical Novel Review blog (http://historicalnovelreview.blogspot.com/) for featuring _The Crown in the Heather_ last week. And to Kipp Poe Speicher for an earlier interview. You guys rock!

I'll soon have another book, _Isabeau, A Novel of Queen Isabella and Sir Roger Mortimer_, available on Kindle, which ties in very closely to The Bruce Trilogy.

_The Crown in the Heather_ is also available at Amazon.co.uk in paperback and for Kindle.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Crown-Heather-N-Gemini-Sasson/dp/0982715803
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Crown-Heather-Bruce-Trilogy/dp/B003V5X9N6


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

_The Crown in the Heather_ is now available at Smashwords for Epub, LRF (Sony), and PDB (Palm Doc)!

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/22164


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Looks very interesting. And the trailer is intriguing, too! Well done!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

I always feels a little shy about posting these announcements, but I do want to share the interview I did that appeared over at David Wisehart's Kindle Author blog: http://kindle-author.blogspot.com/2011/01/kindle-author-interview-n-gemini-sasson.html.

I talk about my complex characters, my (disorganized) writing process and my convoluted journey to becoming a novelist.


----------



## Strapped-4-Cache (Dec 1, 2010)

Sounds interesting.

My family is part of the Bruce line (to the best of our genealogical research), so the idea of this story captures my attention even more.

I'm going to place it in my wishlist to pick up after I have managed to make some headway on my rather extensive TBR list.  I look forward to reading it.

  - Mark (S-4-C)


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

You've just reminded me that I really ought to research my own ancestry, Mark.  My mother's mother's family is from Annandale originally, I believe.  The Bruces were the Lords of Annandale, so who knows?  We could be related!


----------

